# OpenGL Textur unsauber



## Sphinx2k (15. Feb 2012)

Hallo, ich hab mir eine Textklasse geschrieben die mir in OpenGL den Text ausgeben soll den ich möchte. Im Prinzip funktioniert es auch..gut muss die Buchstaben noch mal besser malen aber an sich klappt das ganze.

Nur es sieht so aus (vergrößert damit man es besser sieht)




Das ist meine Font Textur.




Irgendwie scheint er das ganze weich zu zeichnen oder nen anderen Mist damit zu machen weshalb es verwaschen und mit Artefakten dargestellt wird. Das Bild ist ein unkomprimiertes PNG mit einer größe von 256x64(also auch ein vielfaches von 2). 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo der Fehler liegen könnte?


----------



## Empire Phoenix (16. Feb 2012)

Mipmapping würde ich mal so innen raum werfen.


----------



## Sphinx2k (16. Feb 2012)

Jap danke das war der richtige Denkanstoß.

```
GL11.glTexParameteri(GL11.GL_TEXTURE_2D, GL11.GL_TEXTURE_MAG_FILTER, GL11.GL_LINEAR);
        GL11.glTexParameteri(GL11.GL_TEXTURE_2D, GL11.GL_TEXTURE_MIN_FILTER, GL11.GL_LINEAR);

// Auf das geändert und die Textur sieht so aus wie ich es mir gewünscht hab.

        GL11.glTexParameteri(GL11.GL_TEXTURE_2D, GL11.GL_TEXTURE_MAG_FILTER, GL11.GL_NEAREST);
        GL11.glTexParameteri(GL11.GL_TEXTURE_2D, GL11.GL_TEXTURE_MIN_FILTER, GL11.GL_NEAREST);
```

Aber eine kleine Anschlussfrage. Wenn ich die Textur weich gezeichnet haben möchte wie verhindere ich diese Fehlfarben und Artefakte?


----------

